# ?  8  9

## Foyil

"      "! 
 :  08.04.11  09.04.11
: Foyil Securities,  " " 
     ,        . 
 ,       ( " ")       ,             . 
 :
	 ,     Foyil Securities
	 ,         Foyil Securities 
            ,      .  ,    :
	     .
	      ;
	    ;
	   ;
	    ;
	     ;
	, . 
             . 
  (9 )     ,  Foyil Securities  - "     ". 
       :
	  (, , );
	 ;
	  (  );
	 ;
	;
	  ;
	 ();
	  ( ,  );
	 (, MA, MACD Histogram, RSI, Bolinger Bands);
	 . 
  :
	8  2011  () - 18:30-21:30.
	9  2011  () - 13:00-16:00. 
  : . ,  . , 33,  , -
        : (044) 390 4 390, 393 23 13 
  e-mail: brokers@foyil.com.

----------

*Foyil*,     .    ,     ')

----------

